# Cool'n'Quiet / Asus Q-Fan



## zinion (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallöle 

Also ich hab meinen PC aufgerüstet:

Athlon64 3500+ auf einem ASUS A8V-Deluxe und 2x512MB DDR400 RAM

Dann habe ich die Prozessortreiber installiert um Cool'n'Quiet nutzen zu können. Minimalen Energieverbrauch eingestellt, Monitoring Tool gestartet - alles geht super - der Prozzi taktet wunderbar hoch und runter je nach Bedarf.

Die CPU hat so meist eine Temperatur von 29°C - wenn ich nicht zocke natürlich 

Jetzt sollte die Q-Fan 2-Funktion vom Mainboard doch eigentlich die Drehzahl des Lüfters runterregelen, damit alles etwas leiser wird, das passiert aber nicht (ich verwende den Lüfter der Boxed-Version der CPU). Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## zinion (12. Oktober 2004)

Habs schon hinbekommen, hatte die entsprechende Option übersehen im Bios.


----------

